# Live Ticker mit HTML



## Johny07 (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo allerseits, 
bevor ihr mich hier zum Teufel schickt, möchte ich sagen, dass ich ganz fleißig sämtliche Themen durch geguckt habe aber immer noch ohne Lösung da stehe.

Ich hätte gerne einen EM Live Ticker auf meiner HP, mit HTML erstellt. So die Ergebnisse möchte ich von einer seite beziehen. Dafür braucht man eine Erlaubnis, aber das ist ein anderer Kapitel))

So, was mir fehlt ist ein Code)) Ein HTML code. Wie muss ich vorgehen? Ich muss sagen das ich in HTML ein völliger laie bin. Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand Helfen könnte.
Wünsche allen noch einen schönen Tag))


----------



## Maik (8. Juni 2008)

Hi,

die  Auszeichnungssprache HTML kann dir zwar den "Rahmen" für einen Live-Ticker bereitstellen, wie beispielsweise mit dem proprietären marquee-Element, um ihn aber dynamisch mit Fremdinhalten von Seiten dritter zu befüllen, benötigst du neben der erwähnten Berechtigung solch eine Quelle  überhaupt anzuzapfen, eine Scriptsprache.

mfg Maik


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Juni 2008)

Sprich: Javascript oder als Alternative Flash


----------



## Johny07 (9. Juni 2008)

Ja von Java hab ich ausch schon gehört. Aber wie sowas zum "coden" geht- das weiss ich nicht. Hat vllt. jemand ein tut. oder sowas? Bin schon seit paar Tagen im web auf der Suche, aber ohne Erfolg. Google auch schon durch gesucht und nix. Ich brauch nur den Code damit ich ihn einfügen und links ersetzen kann ...^^


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. Juni 2008)

Johny07 hat gesagt.:


> Ja von Java hab ich ausch schon gehört. Aber wie sowas zum "coden" geht- das weiss ich nicht. Hat vllt. jemand ein tut. oder sowas? Bin schon seit paar Tagen im web auf der Suche, aber ohne Erfolg. Google auch schon durch gesucht und nix. Ich brauch nur den Code damit ich ihn einfügen und links ersetzen kann ...^^



Wenn Du von "Links ersetzen" schreibst klingt das als würdest Du einen bestehenden Ticker auslesen und abändern wollen. Das ist schonmal schwieriger als einen Ticker zu bauen.
Und wenn Du vom Thema keine Ahnung hast - was man merkt, wenn Du Java und Javascript durcheinanderwirfst (hat nix miteinander zu tun) - schreibe lieber ins Jobforum statt im HTML-Forum zu fragen. Wir helfen gerne weiter, wenn es um konkrete Probleme geht - und selten wenn jemand eine Lösung kostenlos haben möchte um dann auch noch irgendwo frech Daten abzuzweigen.


----------



## Johny07 (10. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube du verstehst mich falsch. Erstens, ich möchte von niemandem etwas klauen oder sonst was. Suche Hilfe dafür, wie ich und was ich machen muss. Das ich in der Sache ein laie bin habe ich bereits geschrieben und das ich mich in das falsche Fprum begeben habe- tut mir leid!


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. Juni 2008)

Moin,

Mal abgesehen vom Ticker....also dem Ticken: hast du überhaupt eine serverseitige Skriptsprache wie bspw. PHP verfügbar?
Falls nicht, in welcher Form liegen die Daten auf dem anderen Server bereit?


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich Dich falsch verstehe musst Du Dich nicht entschuldigen oder eingeschnappt sein. Stelle einfach richtig was Du meinst und schon ist wieder alles in Butter.

Wie Sven schon richtig schreibt ist es wichtig zu wissen wie die Daten vorliegen:
Textdatei, XML, HTML?
Es gibt mehrere Ansatzmöglichkeiten die aber auch zum Teil nur für bestimmte Einsatzzwecke empfehlenswert sind. XML kann man z. B. mit JS direkt bearbeiten. HTML und Textdateien muss man evtl. mit einer Skriptsprache einlesen (PHP, Perl, Python, etc) und bearbeiten/konvertieren.

Ich würde Dir empfehlen, sobald Du genauere Angaben hast, Deinen Wunsch im Jobforum zu posten. Dort sind User unterwegs denen es auf jeden Fall Spaß machen wird Dein Problem zu lösen und Dir ein fertiges Skript zu präsentieren.

Also: Ich grummle manchmal, beiße aber nicht 



Johny07 hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube du verstehst mich falsch. Erstens, ich möchte von niemandem etwas klauen oder sonst was. Suche Hilfe dafür, wie ich und was ich machen muss. Das ich in der Sache ein laie bin habe ich bereits geschrieben und das ich mich in das falsche Fprum begeben habe- tut mir leid!


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. Juni 2008)

Naja...weswegen ich eigentlich gefragt habe:
Werden die Daten nicht über eine einbindbare JS-Datei serviert, und ist auch keine serverseitige Sprache verfügbar, ist die Sache nicht machbar, weil man nicht an die Daten herankommt.

Erstmal gucken, ob man an die Trauben überhaupt herankommt, bevor man sich darüber den Kopf zerbricht, ob daraus Wein oder Essig wird


----------

